# Results from AAA Tox. Shoot



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

We had a great time, thanks to everyone at AAA it was great meeting all of you. Hope to shoot there again!!


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

blondstar said:


> We had a great time, thanks to everyone at AAA it was great meeting all of you. Hope to shoot there again!!


Great having you. Hope that you and Jay had a good time in Annapolis. Remember to come back in August for the State Field Championship. And that remark about you guys being brothers and sister....well ..........anyway see you'ins later. Ed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I see some good scores posted....We shall be there shortly for todays round 

Someone please keep their finger crossed for me....I am exhausted after yesterdays golf tourny...:doh: 

But who cares...just like how there is always room for J-ello....there's always energy for archery


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Great shooting Ed!!!  Looks like you are on top of your game. :thumbs_up

The course was beautiful and the folks at AAA are second to none. :tongue: Truly a great time.

Good meeting you blondstar.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Someone please keep their finger crossed for me....I am exhausted after yesterdays golf tourny...:doh:


Have Nino carry you around!  

Good luck today Hornet!  I left plenty of dots for you to hit.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

First I want to thank all that attended our shoot. I met some truely good people this weekend and that in itself is worth everything. Thanks for the kind words on our course. A few people put in lots of work to make the range presentable. Any ideas for next year are always appreciated. (I really cannot do anything about the weather except ask for the good stuff) Anyway here are the results. Only the high scores are shown. (best of saturday/sunday) except for the 3D where only the 1st score counted for awards.Also we had a small altercation on the 3D course and if any of you witness this I am truely sorry. We are here to make your day enjoyable. enuff said.
Pro MFS
1) Tom Coblentz 545
Ron West 544

Pro MFSL
1) R.T. Smith 494


AMFS-AA
1) Larry Hix 542
Joe Mc Grogan 541
Paul Coughlin 520
Randy Hinkleman INC.

AMFS-A
1) Ed Bowen 543
2) Jim Goins 536
3) Ron Riley 526
Jim Bauman 523
Jay Rowland 518
Bruce Meekins 515
Darrell Hunt INC.
Shawn Zannino INC.
Randy McCauley INC.
Bob Specht INC. 

AMFS-B
Dave Slack 487

AMFS-C
Bob Siemek INC.

AFFS-A
1) Sue Weinstein 542
2) Tammy Minnick 515 
Vicki Clem 501
Colleen McGowan 497

AFFS-B
1) Winnie Paris 409

AFFSL-A
Sue Blickenstaff 468

YAMFS-AAMFSL-A
Jamie Willis 494
Dennis Wallace 465

AMFSL-B
Dave Blickenstaff 458
Raleigh Clark 436

AMBH-A
Mike Kosan 494

AMBH-B
Tom Coulter 402

AMBB-A
George Light Jr. 467
Roy Sturgill 449

AMBB-B
George Light Sr. 347
Pete Thompson 273
Ron Thompson INC.

AMBHFS-A
Tom Martin 501 (Shootoff winner)
Jerry Powers 501
Tim Griner 495 

AMBHFS-B
Jerry Jones 490

GUEST AMFS-A
Bill Strong 495



3D Results

AMFS
1) Tom Coblents 175 (tie)
1) Bob Sales 175 (tie)
2) Steve Clark 173
Matt Caskey 161
Raymond Hamzidkhan INC.
Dave Fry INC.
Dennis Walls INC.

AMBHFS
1) Paul Coughlin 181
2) Tim Griner 179
3) Arthur Trapp 178
Frank Selio 168
Bill Bauer 161
Pappy Wittier 159
Andy McCauly 151
Kevin Hudler Jr. 130
Jeff Maglowski INC.
Lloyd Meeks INC.
Arch Wright INC.

AMTrad Open
Joe Lutian 81

YA Trad Open
Jacob Lutian 40

AMTRAD
George Cavalius 128 
Kevin Hudler 125
Bill Fowlkes INC.
Dave Henn INC.
Bob DeBolt INC.

AFTRAD
Barb Cavalius 130 


Nick Smith 509


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Altercation man I miss all the good stuff:set1_punch:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

BOWPRK said:


> Altercation man I miss all the good stuff:set1_punch:


I'll tell you about it sometime. (Pot stirrer)


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Rattleman said:


> Great having you. Hope that you and Jay had a good time in Annapolis. Remember to come back in August for the State Field Championship. And that remark about you guys being brothers and sister....well ..........anyway see you'ins later. Ed



Looking forward to the state. We might just have to stay overnight for that one.

The whole brother sister thing, it more like first cousins on his fathers side. :wink: 


Thanks again to everyone there making us feel welcomed!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

mdbowhunter said:


> Great shooting Ed!!!  Looks like you are on top of your game. :thumbs_up
> 
> The course was beautiful and the folks at AAA are second to none. :tongue: Truly a great time.
> 
> Good meeting you blondstar.


You to! we had a blast! Hope to see you at the Hillbilly


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hornet and Nino were INC?  Uh oh, I sense a story here.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hornet and Nino were INC?  Uh oh, I sense a story here.


I was wonderin the same thing.. looks like I missed out on my chance to whoop up on all of em... :frusty: :frusty: :chortle: 

:set1_thinking:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Rattleman YOU are a sandbagger.......................

Now I see why your young apprentice didn't want to play with the big dogs on Saturday...........he's learning from YOU!!!!

YOU can be a big man in "A" sandbox when there's no ONE else in it!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hornet and Nino were INC?  Uh oh, I sense a story here.





IGluIt4U said:


> I was wonderin the same thing.. looks like I missed out on my chance to whoop up on all of em... :frusty: :frusty: :chortle:
> 
> :set1_thinking:


No story....just an exhausting weekend...and the tanks were out of gas...completly.

It was ugly....so we decided to shoot both rounds....we shot the Hunter half...then went and did the unthinkable....we shot the 3D

Two 3D rounds in one year for us...what's the world coming too :noidea:

But good thing I didn't turn in the card for 3D....cuz the standing would have been different

But the ranges were great as usual..... And I found my new favorite 3D target....:wink:

But Sticky you could have taken advantage yesterday on the field range....


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> No story....just an exhausting weekend...and the tanks were out of gas...completly.
> 
> It was ugly....so we decided to shoot both rounds....we shot the Hunter half...then went and did the unthinkable....we shot the 3D
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, did your Dad lay the smackdown on the golf course on Saturday? 

Listen, don't you turn into a chewie on us.  I'm still thinking about putting a scope on one of my Hoyt's just for the HillBilly. That way it's an even playing field. :wink: Crispie for crispie.

Sticky was MIA on Saturday. Was lookin' and asking about him.....but I guess the FSU Top Guns scared him away.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hmmmm, did your Dad lay the smackdown on the golf course on Saturday?
> 
> Listen, don't you turn into a chewie on us.  I'm still thinking about putting a scope on one of my Hoyt's just for the HillBilly. That way it's an even playing field. :wink: Crispie for crispie.
> 
> Sticky was MIA on Saturday. Was lookin' and asking about him.....but I guess the FSU Top Guns scared him away.


Honestly, I was ready to go when the phone rang Saturday morning.. had to help my Brother for a 'little bit' ... that lasted til early afternoon...  :frusty: :embara:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Honestly, I was ready to go when the phone rang Saturday morning.. had to help my Brother for a 'little bit' ... that lasted til early afternoon...  :frusty: :embara:


Been there...done that. Sounds like my son. 

Oh well, we missed ya.  Make sure he doesn't do that before the Hill Billy.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Rattleman YOU are a sandbagger.......................
> 
> Now I see why your young apprentice didn't want to play with the big dogs on Saturday...........he's learning from YOU!!!!
> 
> YOU can be a big man in "A" sandbox when there's no ONE else in it!!!


yeah right I am a real sandbagger. I have a great half then somewhere along the way I bad target or two jumps up. I saw this Saturday. Down 4 with a 55,60,25,20 and 45 WU. Dropped 3 on 55, 2 on 60 and another on hte 25. Next hing you know I have a 270 half. Did the same on Sunday just different targets. Someday it will all come together then watch out. I am not use to being the low man. What I want is that ever escaping 550. I need lessons. Help. Ed


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Been there...done that. Sounds like my son.
> 
> Oh well, we missed ya.  Make sure he doesn't do that before the Hill Billy.


Don't worry about that.. a nuclear holocaust ain't even gonna keep me from whippin up on the Hill...  :wink: :thumb:

Will try to shoot SMA next weekend at least one day, and then perhaps MA the following.. :thumb:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

pics from the TOX.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't worry about that.. a nuclear holocaust ain't even gonna keep me from whippin up on the Hill...  :wink: :thumb:
> 
> Is that suppose to read "ain't even gonna keep me from a whippin up on the hill." Is this a Frudian Slip?:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Don't worry about that.. a nuclear holocaust ain't even gonna keep me from whippin up on the Hill...  :wink: :thumb:
> 
> Will try to shoot SMA next weekend at least one day, and then perhaps MA the following.. :thumb:


If it ain't 100 degress I will be at SMA.  Nowhere to escape the sun on that course.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hmmmm, did your Dad lay the smackdown on the golf course on Saturday?
> 
> Listen, don't you turn into a chewie on us.  I'm still thinking about putting a scope on one of my Hoyt's just for the HillBilly. That way it's an even playing field. :wink: Crispie for crispie.
> 
> Sticky was MIA on Saturday. Was lookin' and asking about him.....but I guess the FSU Top Guns scared him away.


Nope...not a chewie...but I still like to poke a hole in foam once in a blue moon.:wink:

My back is still tired from carrying my dad around the course.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> If it ain't 100 degress I will be at SMA.  Nowhere to escape the sun on that course.


Sun...there are only one or two open targets on that course.....one of the ones towards the end...I think the 65. The rest is under cover....even the 90m target is in the shade.:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Is that suppose to read "ain't even gonna keep me from a whippin up on the hill." Is this a Frudian Slip?:wink:


No slip skippy.... I's comin for crispies this year... :tongue: :chortle: :fear:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

igluit4u said:


> no Slip Skippy.... I's Comin For Crispies This Year... :tongue: :chortle: :fear:


Oooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> No slip skippy.... I's comin for crispies this year... :tongue: :chortle: :fear:


Check you out Sticky....hmmmm a bit confident are we? :wink:

Well, I mounted a different sight on my Pro Tec last night...and it ain't got no pins!!!  Might just have to play with the big boys sometime soon.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Check you out Sticky....hmmmm a bit confident are we? :wink:
> 
> Well, I mounted a different sight on my Pro Tec last night...and it ain't got no pins!!!  Might just have to play with the big boys sometime soon.


hehehe.. well, I see it this way... if I shoot poorly, I can always blame it on the newfangled bow I'll be shootin.. :chortle: :wink: :zip:


----------

